# php and gd for ifmonitor

## MaGuS

Hi all,

please help me! I've got a problem with installing ifmonitor on

gentoo. Ifmonitor is watching /proc for informations of the network

interfaces and logging them to mysql. This part works fine, but the

php pages don't work. The author is using gd to build the graph of the

interfaces. 

<? phpinfo() ?> tells it's build with gd and all image types are

enabled.

http://magus.homeftp.org/test.php

If I log into the error_log I see this line:

[Fri Jul 12 17:13:15 2002] [notice] child pid 8292 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

every time I go on the page where the graph/images are build!

In the FAQ of ifmonitor the author told to but this line:

extension=gd.so in the php.ini file. But gd.so doesn't exist on

my gentoo box. ;(

If already done a 'emerge apache dev-lang/php mod_ssl --emptytree -p'

All libs are rebuild (zlib and so on ...)

Does anyone knows a solution? Thanks .....

Best regards,

             MagnusLast edited by MaGuS on Fri Jul 12, 2002 3:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MaGuS

Hi all again,

I've tested some other php stuff which use imagelibs, like phpinv. The

author builds images with: print "<img src=\"$url?hash=$hash&action=graph&script=category.php\">";

and this also results in:

[Fri Jul 12 18:39:56 2002] [notice] child pid 9100 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

I don't have an idear what it could be. ;(

Regards,

        Magnus

----------

## vert

Any solutions found yet? I think I have the same problem. I can't get the images in ifmonitor to work either. But I also can't find anything on gd in the config file or de phpinfo. I emerge php with a "gd" setting in de USE variables (don't know if it has any effect, probably not). So if you have it working, I'm all ears   :Razz: 

----------

## masaclaw

Try this:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=8603

-Tom

----------

## vert

Yeehaa! that worked!   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## masaclaw

Glad to hear it :-)

----------

